# Residency within three months



## rendinara (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello All,
Firstly I apologise if I am doing this wrong, although I have been reading the posts on this site for a while this is my first. My partner and I moved over to Italy about seven weeks ago for a trial period, and to try to decide on a specific area. Although visiting the province of L'Aquila for years we wanted to base ourselves there and also look at Chieti and Pescara. We did this while getting good out of season prices at three holiday lets. The thing is we found the areas we preferred are the highest risk seismically which we felt unable to commit to, and for this reason with sadness we decided to take a leap into the relatively unknown and are now investigating southern Umbria. What I'm hoping someone can tell me is do I have to go back to the u.k within three months or apply for residency? We have registered at three holiday lets, via our passports. Could we just go back to the u.k for a couple of weeks and then return? Hope someone can clarify this,
Many Thanks


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

rendinara said:


> Hello All,
> Firstly I apologise if I am doing this wrong, although I have been reading the posts on this site for a while this is my first. My partner and I moved over to Italy about seven weeks ago for a trial period, and to try to decide on a specific area. Although visiting the province of L'Aquila for years we wanted to base ourselves there and also look at Chieti and Pescara. We did this while getting good out of season prices at three holiday lets. The thing is we found the areas we preferred are the highest risk seismically which we felt unable to commit to, and for this reason with sadness we decided to take a leap into the relatively unknown and are now investigating southern Umbria. What I'm hoping someone can tell me is do I have to go back to the u.k within three months or apply for residency? We have registered at three holiday lets, via our passports. Could we just go back to the u.k for a couple of weeks and then return? Hope someone can clarify this,
> Many Thanks


I think you will find that the comune in each area sets their own rules. Last year my son had to stay in Italy with the pets as my husband was taken ill and was in the UK, he was told 6 months, but I have heard some places say 3 months. To obtain residency I believe you have to own a house, and have adequate finances and healthcare S1 certificate from the UK. If you are just renting you can just pop out of the country for a couple of days(but who will check where you are?) my son went to uk for the weekend and he kept his plane tickets as proof, and no one needed to check up on this. There are consequences re healthcare returnin g to UK, if you are out of the country for longer than 3 months, (but this is due to be extended to 6 months I read in the paper the other day) it affects your rights to healthcare.


----------



## rendinara (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you for that. In the past we have almost lost our wills to live looking into the criteria for residency, and there seems to be several ways to skin that particular cat. Our feeling was and still is that we didn't really know if we wanted to live in italy, although we had stayed there for many holidays, and that the only way to find out was to go there for a decent period. I think we will just stick to that plan, with perhaps a trip back like your son.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Once you have been granted residency, that's if you go ahead with it, you will recieve a visit/check from local police to make sure you are living there, if you do not satisfy them your residency will be revoked. I have also just been told I have to go to italian lessons and sit an exam before residency is granted, so having to challenge this, So I am well up to speed currently with this residency business!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bunty16 said:


> Once you have been granted residency, that's if you go ahead with it, you will recieve a visit/check from local police to make sure you are living there, if you do not satisfy them your residency will be revoked. I have also just been told I have to go to italian lessons and sit an exam before residency is granted, so having to challenge this, So I am well up to speed currently with this residency business!!


Surely can't demand that from EU citizens?


----------



## rendinara (Mar 6, 2011)

bunty16 said:


> Once you have been granted residency, that's if you go ahead with it, you will recieve a visit/check from local police to make sure you are living there, if you do not satisfy them your residency will be revoked. I have also just been told I have to go to italian lessons and sit an exam before residency is granted, so having to challenge this, So I am well up to speed currently with this residency business!!


Crikey, luckily my Italian is pretty good, but at least it's a motivator!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Joppa said:


> Surely can't demand that from EU citizens?


Just had a response from the consulate, it is confirmed that I do not have to sit a language exam. However, the police will call within the month of paperwork to ensure you live at address given, this is done to stop people avoid paying tax and is fair enough, but what I do not find in italy is a flexible system or compromise, I have lived there for 6 months continually prior to my return which must demonstrate something. I blame those that took residency to avoid tax, this spoils things for people like myself in very difficult circumstances to be refused residency. So thanks very much to those who do this, and to others about to purchase a house and go for residency, do this as soon as you move in or pay the whole tax at purchase just in case the unexpected happens and you have to return to UK.


----------

